# Sting-Ray tires through the years



## videoranger (Dec 11, 2015)

Does anyone have a list of the original type of Sting-Ray tires by year and model or by tire type and which years they were original equipment? Thanks


----------



## krateman (Dec 24, 2015)

That would be a great learning tool for many people just getting started in the muscle bike hobby. I would like to brush-up on my Krate/Sting-Ray tire knowledge. I know the knobby tractor tires were the first ones on the '63 1/2 Sting-Rays. I know the raised white letter slicks were on the Dec. '69 through the '73 model year. I know the '69 Krates had a treaded tire, but I forgot the name of them.


----------



## StingrayTodd (Feb 2, 2016)

The treaded tire for the Krates is called a Gripper Slik


----------



## twozs (Feb 13, 2016)

my 69 sting ray Stik/shift had a black wall schwinn slik in the rear and a westwind in the front


----------

